
Ask HN: Looking for blogs/resources/people on making a living by filing patents? - zer0sand0nes
Through their company or independently?
======
db48x
Accelerando, by Charles Stross

~~~
zer0sand0nes
I read the description on Amazon and it seems like a fiction book. How is it
related to patenting ideas?

~~~
db48x
The main character makes a living by patenting things.

